# IDLV - Stamp & Seal on DL extract letter



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

I'm in peculiar situation. I went to VFS Sydney to get an IDLV. After going through all the documents the representative told me that the DL Extract letter just has a seal and does not have a stamp. I tried to explain it to her that the people sitting at the transport authority said that they only have a seal and no stamp. She didn't budge and I was asked to get the DL Extract letter with both seal and stamp.

Has anyone else faced this issue? 

Thanks.


----------



## ssmli (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Kulpreet,

I checked my RTO DL extract from Bangalore, that has just the stamp and signature and no round seal and was about to submit this to VFS this week. After reading your situation I guess I too will face same issue. Have you got new extract now ?

Regards,
Murali


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

ssmli said:


> Hi Kulpreet,
> 
> I checked my RTO DL extract from Bangalore, that has just the stamp and signature and no round seal and was about to submit this to VFS this week. After reading your situation I guess I too will face same issue. Have you got new extract now ?
> 
> ...


Hi Murali,

I missed out on updating the thread. I submitted the DL extract that I had after getting a confirmation from Indian consulate at Sydney and got my IDLV a week after. So, go ahead and submit the DL extract you have, hopefully they'll accept it. If not, then write an email to [email protected] explaining the situation along with a copy of the DL extract.

Just out of curiosity, did you show your Bangalore licence to VicRoads? A friend of mine's Bangalore license was accepted at Sydney but mine from New Delhi wasn't. They said that they did not have the design of the license in their book. But, VicRoads accepted my relatives New Delhi license. Seems like they do not have a central repository of overseas license.

Good luck.


----------



## ssmli (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Kulpreet,

Thank you for updating. I had been to RTA in Sydney but the officer did not accept my DL since two of my initials were abbreviated and asked me to get the IDLV.

Regards,
Murali


----------



## ssmli (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Kulpreet,

As expected VFS Sydney rejected my IDLV application stating no seal from RTO.

As suggested by you will write to consularservce email. Will be very helpful if can you share what you wrote to them *<SNIP>Removed personal information.*

Regards,
Murali


----------



## shashank1782 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning to apply NSW DL and have asked my Dad, in Jaipur, to get a DL extract for my Indian DL. Out of curiosity, what is difference between seal and stamp?
Seal - 'Round' stamp stating authority name like Transport Authority, Jaipur
Stamp - 'Signature' stamp stating date or designation etc.
Can someone please share accepted DL extract sample? That'll be helpful. Just want to be sure I get the letter right in first go. Thanks.

Regards,
Shashank


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

hey guys...do i need to submit original IDLV to VFS (which i will have to get a courier to send it to me) or just a print out of a scanned copy of IDLV?


----------

